# Which roller blades are these?



## lawrence (May 17, 2005)

Guys, I'm from the East Coast and haven't seen these out here and am wondering what they are called, what brand(s) are there.

I was watching the Dog Whisper, Cesar Millan, from California on the NGC National Geographic Channel. He walks his dogs while he's roller blading. But the roller blades aren't the normal roller blades with the rollers in line under the center of the shoe, they are more like roller skates. There are 4 thin spoked wheels (not like bicycle spokes), maybe 4" in diameter, on the outside corner of each shoe. It also looks like the wheels are tilted towards the outside.

What's up with these type of roller blades and wheels? Compared to the pair that I own? Smoother ride with his I will assume but is the material different? Are these the thing in California? Are they better than the inline skates? Who makes them? Is there more than one manufacturer?


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Landroller skates?

http://www.landroller.com/


----------



## lawrence (May 17, 2005)

Yes, Land Roller. I saw Cesar Milan, the Dog Whisperer in the promo on the web page. I thought each shoe had 4 wheels but I was wrong.

Are these better than the other style, the inline roller blades?


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

I've never tried them but I'm an avid inline skater.... 

The only real advantage I see it skating on semi-rough pavement


----------

